# Computer Science Major



## ITNetworker (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,

This fall I am going to be going back to college for a computer science major after being out of high school for 7 years. I am a bit nervous seeing i've been out of school for so long but I know this is the best thing I can do to pursue something I enjoy and give my wife and I a better life.

I am going to a 2 year university to get my assosiate emphasis computer science then transfering to a 4 year university to complete my bachelor and get my computer science major degree.

I am looking for any information I can. I am not going to be starting until september which is 6 months away. This gives me half a year to do some early learning. Where can I begin to get a headstart learning. I like to be prepared and have a feel for what I am getting into.

Lastly who here has completed their CS bachelor degree? I'm not sure how it's all going to work out seeing I have to stay working fulltime to pay the mortgage and bills so I'm not sure if I am going to be able to go to school fulltime or parttime either way I am very looking forward to moving forward in life and getting out of the dead end factory job life !


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm looking at going back to college to study network security and I've been out of high school for 32 years. I've wondered some of the same things too.


----------



## jwp1223 (Jan 18, 2010)

ITNetworker said:


> Hello,
> 
> This fall I am going to be going back to college for a computer science major after being out of high school for 7 years. I am a bit nervous seeing i've been out of school for so long but I know this is the best thing I can do to pursue something I enjoy and give my wife and I a better life.
> 
> ...



Why not do a lot of your classes online? That way you can stay a fulltime student but you can keep your job and still make money.

My advice on just learning anything you can, is just go to Wikipedia, read through it Computer science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, and then look at the references and then pick the references, look those up online or a library, and then go from there.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a friend who "attends" U of Phoenix online. Not sure what his major is since i haven't seen him in a few months but i heard they have an alright CS program if you already know your stuff and just need a degree.

Heres a link to there site:
Online College Degree Programs - Online School - University of Phoenix

I am personally plan on attending a community college to get my associates then transferring to a technical school to get my bachelors/masters. Hopefully i stay in it for the long run. Currently have a scholarship to the community college for free tuition so it should be good for at least 2 years. 

Worse case, Intel is building a factory ~45mins away and hiring anyone with an associates in CS. Not the best pay but it could work.


----------

